

Show HN: I'll name your startup for $249 (relaunch) - keiferski

Last week I launched a naming company (Nomvilla.com - http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3822305) and got a lukewarm response. The biggest issue (I think) was the price, which at $899 turned a lot of people off. So, I've lowered it to $249, which is hopefully more reasonable for the average founder.<p>Each project comes with a detailed report, in which we research and analyze each of the names thoroughly. Considering how important a name is (and how difficult it is to create a good one), there's a lot of value here, especially when compared to other naming firms that charge $10,000+.<p>I'd really appreciate any questions or feedback. Thanks!
======
molsongolden
I saw this post on reddit as well but have been hesitant to comment. From what
I've seen on HN, naming services have been (generally) poorly received here.

Many are of the thought that a name has almost no importance on its own so you
can use any name if you are developing a brand from scratch.

Along those lines <http://www.stylate.com> offers name inspiration, a domain,
and a logo for $249. The names aren't chosen specifically for your business
but I still think they will be one of your strongest competitors among the HN
crowd.

You might be better off targeting less internet savvy businesses as they will
be less likely to know where/how to research their own names.

I think you can compete but you really need to push the methodology and sample
report and rebrand yourself a little. I would work on refining your website to
be more attention grabbing at first glance. My initial impression when looking
at your homepage is that it might be a personal blog. Spruce it up and throw
on a catchier tagline "Nomvilla - naming and branding services for new
businesses, products, and websites" is a mouthful.

IMHO, YMMV, FWIW, etc...

Best of luck

~~~
keiferski
Thanks for the feedback and good luck. I am actually planning on offering an
all-in-one name-logo-business card package, which seems to be more
substantial.

------
brandoncordell
Are all the domains in your portfolio actual clients? None of the links to
those domains are valid. They all point to "Parked domains" or pages with
server errors, Hello from planet earth, inventingzero and Now for something
new. All point to the same 403 Forbidden error page. Most of the parked domain
pages are the same (namecheap), with a few others that are different.

I'm just curious...

~~~
keiferski
I should probably have them redirect to a parked page. All of them are owned
by me personally (for personal projects or for friends/clients).

------
keiferski
Some links:

Hire us: <http://www.nomvilla.com/naming-services>

How we create and analyze names: <http://www.nomvilla.com/methodology>

Names we've created: <http://www.nomvilla.com/portfolio>

Case studies and other articles: <http://www.nomvilla.com/case-studies>

An example of the report you'll receive (PDF): [http://nomvilla.com/wp-
content/uploads/images/Nomvilla-Sampl...](http://nomvilla.com/wp-
content/uploads/images/Nomvilla-Sample-Report.pdf)

